# UKC- Conf. Denton, TX (March)



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Anyone going to this one?

TEXAS
NORTH EAST TEXAS AMERICAN ESKIMO DOG ASSOCIATION
DENTON (I) CONF JS
Mar 12; S1 Debbi Orwin JS NORTH COMP; Al Orwin GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Malinda Julian SCENT GUN TERR Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Mar 12; S2 Al Orwin JS NORTH COMP; Malinda Julian GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Debbie Orwin SCENT GUN TERR Entries 11:30-12 noon Show no sooner than 12 noon NLC: Novice Puppy
Mar 13; Malinda Julian JS NORTH COMP; Debbie Orwin GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Al Orwin SCENT GUN TERR Entries 8-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS no charge; NLC $5; PE $18 received by March 7, 2011
North Texas Fairgrounds, Exhibition Hall, 2217 N Carroll Blvd 76201 (940) 387-2632; From I-35, east on University Drive (380) turn north onto Carroll Blvd. The fairgrounds will be on your left behind Denton Center Kroger. 
Chairperson: Debbie Mitchell (940) 482-3699 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Diane Bowen Collier, 4406 Oak Knoll Ct, Arlington TX 76016 (817) 988-5660 [email protected]


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Girl, they had me until the weight pull got cancelled. Maybe I can spur Chris into going. LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We are highly considering it. But have not made a decision, yet.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Girl, they had me until the weight pull got cancelled. Maybe I can spur Chris into going. LOL


I know what ya mean.. 
Tell Chris I wont take any pics of him this time.. hehehe....



rudy4747 said:


> We are highly considering it. But have not made a decision, yet.


I hope yall can make it.. If you do let me know please.. I am trying to get a pot luck going.. I will be bringing the brisket..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I know Jennet makes good brisket, y'all have fun


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol I know Jennet makes good brisket, y'all have fun


ha, Thanks. 
I think that is what I usually make for the shows. LMAO..
who else is in?? It will be funnnnnnnnn.... :woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I talked to Chris and he wants to go. We'll see! Would anybody be up to helping handle? We've got some siblings here that will be showing in the same classes if they go.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

I can ask Anissa, Daline, or Quintin.. There will be people that would help yall ;-)


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thinkin bout makin this my first UKC show lol. Its only a few hours away and I wanna see what UKC is all about


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Thinkin bout makin this my first UKC show lol. Its only a few hours away and I wanna see what UKC is all about


SWEEET!!!! I hope you can make it... TX makes it FUN!! just watch.... :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Shona you should go to the UKC show, I am gonna try to make this one as well, no UKC dogs, but just like to go  Y'all have fun


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

One more week to go.. woohooooo!!
We are having pot luck, if you plan to attend the show let me know. We would love to have ya out here. 
Menu for Sat is Crab boil, yummmmy!! then for Sun I am making the brisket..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Man. I'm so not ready for the SA pull. I can't spare the entry $$$ for this one. Bah. Next time.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

I know what ya mean, I am sending JaBar with Anissa to the pull..
but darnit wish you could make it to the show. Do you know if Chris is coming?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Chris is planning on going to Denton, yeah. And he and I both are going to the SA pull. Terra decided to come in heat a month early so I guess she's doing nothing for the next month.


----------

